# Six Months Old with Floppy Ears (Pic Heavy)



## KateGirlxx (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi,

I have posted here before about my GSD/Mal/Mix. She is officially six months old (yay!), but her ears are still floppy. I know that since she is a mix, there is no guarantee that her ears will go up, but I'm still hoping! 

When we first adopted her at 3 months, they were up all the time. Then she started teething and they started flopping. She lost her last baby tooth about a month ago, but her ears are still floppy. Sometimes they are all the way flopped down, sometimes they are all the way up, one down/one up, or flopped sideways (see pictures). She has been to the vet and got a clean bill of health, although it is getting harder to keep her ears clean the longer they stay down. 

Is there any hope? I know about Solid Gold Sea Meal and taping her ears or using breathe right strips, but is there anything else I can do? Any other food additives? I want to use taping/breathe right strips as a last resort. And again, I know she is mixed and the chances of her ears staying up are slim, but I want to give them the best opportunity to stay up, plus she looks cuter .

The first picture is when we first got her at 3 months old - to now.








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]















[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

I don't know about the ears, but she is so adorable. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KateGirlxx (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you! She is our baby and we couldn't be happier, although a full blooded GSD is in our future, for sure!


----------



## vwitt (May 22, 2013)

What a sweet girl! Pretty sure if they've been up before they will go back up again. Those ears have really run the gamut of funny formations  I'd say you still have a chance of them popping up naturally.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KateGirlxx (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you! They never stay in one position for too long, so I'm hoping they will pop up soon. I'm not too worried since she is a mix, but it would be nice to see those huge radars up .


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

She is absolutely adorable. Is that a little white chin I see? :wub:

I wouldn't give up on the idea yet, Mia's ears weren't both up permanently until she was a whopping 11 months old.


----------



## KateGirlxx (Aug 13, 2013)

Haha! Yeah, she's sporting the beard proudly. She went from having a completely black face to a black/tan/white face. It's fun seeing how much she has changed. 

And wow, that's such a long time to wait! But I guess there is still some hope . Thank you!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

My trainer said its not unusual for some gsds to have their ears up at 12 months.


----------



## sarah1366 (Nov 3, 2013)

I always found once teething started ears were all over biggest laugh I had was had pup called chan and hed start putting his ears up minute my mum walked through door down they would go and soon aa she left up he'd put them so could never show his ears off to my mum then got to year old finally stayed up lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Army_Dog (Nov 10, 2013)

I dont think you should have any problems genetically, since both breeds have upright ears. More likely hes just getting the muscles toughened up until he can hold them


----------



## KateGirlxx (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Guess I should just wait it out and see. Currently, they are both flopped over to one side. I'm sure she has no idea what to do with them, lol. Thanks for all of the advice!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My boys ears didn't stand until he was nine months old. So there is still hope...


----------

